# LEDs in DLP RPTVs



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"RPTVs...continue to be the best value in big-screen HDTV"*



> DLP Rear-Projection Gets an LED Update
> 
> LAS VEGAS-Rear-projection televisions (RPTV) may not have the appeal of thin and flat displays such as LCDs and plasmas, but they continue to be the best value in big-screen HDTV enjoyment. RPTVs using Texas Instruments' Digital Light Processor (DLP) are typically single chip designs that generate color using a spinning color wheel. While a clever feat of engineering, the use of a spinning color wheel causes some viewers to perceive a distracting artifact dubbed the rainbow effect.
> 
> ...


----------

